# Wittle bitty puppers!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The H Hoard, born middle of last week.










<span style='font-size: 17pt'>The Black/Tan Boys</span>

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Heist</span>


















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hunter</span>

















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hoax</span>



















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>The Sable Boys</span>

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Havoc</span>

















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hemi</span>

















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hadyn</span>



















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>The Black/Tan Girl - Heidi</span>


















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>The Sable Girls </span>

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Halen</span>

















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hannah</span>

















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hella</span>

















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hera</span>

















<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hexe</span>


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG They are beautiful! I just want to hug 'em and squeeze 'em and kiss 'em all over!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And some pics of them mobbing momma Raven's milk bar.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

aww.. she's so pretty too!! looks a little exasperated in the last pic though, I guess I would be too with that many babies clamoring for a spot at the same time!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG they look like little adorable sumo wrestlers!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hadyn, Hera and Hexe are looking VERY photgenic smiling so big on their second pictures!

The next to the last one looks like Raven is smirking "I fooled Mom, Dad and the Vet by hinding them all and then sneaking them out early!" She looks quite smug in that picture.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

She does look like she's wondering when they'll be done. But they are all really cute.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, I love the names. Twelve of them. She looks like she is doing very well. They will be fun to watch grow.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So beautiful Chris!!!







And Raven looks so proud! Has she been doing OK feeding them all or have you had to assist in that?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Mom and the football team look great! Congrats again on the new litter and to your soon to be addition(s)..









Now, I can't wait till they ALL start moving and the chaos that will ensue in the upcoming weeks..


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'> A mothers work is never done. I am going to be exhausted by the time these little ones are ready to eat on their own.</span>


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh wow!!! The overwhelming cuteness! Kudos to mom!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh Chris!!!

They are TOO CUTE for words!!!

Mom is looking so beautiful and so relaxed to have all of her babies around her.. so precious!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

_*Absolutely adorable. Love the names. *_


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Awww they are adorable!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

So glad to see the entire brood doing so well! Their little wrinkled snouts are just too precious! 








Momma Raven, what a sweety, beautiful pictures.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Too cute! I am a sucker for Halen (that is the same collar color as Gia was). But I think little Hera will be the darkest sable in the bunch! They are all precious, and Raven is such a great mama! I can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Puppies, Puppies, Puppies.....too cute!!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Cute Cute Puppies!! Beautiful Mom and georgeous babies..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They are absolutely precious! Raven is such a wonderful momma!
She looks great!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't stand it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm making baby sounds that no adult should ever make!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the names! Hoax! Heist! I love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my, these are little beauties.

And Momma.....too proud and pretty.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

They are cute beyond words! And so many of them!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wowzer
can you ship a B/T to me please!!!
so freaking cute
and what a proud mom she is
congrats!!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

To cute for words!!


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG!! Total cuteness!!! I would be happy to take either Hemi or Hera off your hands LOL


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAHAH! They are SO cute!
They look like guina pigs kinda lol


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah they are adorable! I'll take the b/t female for ya!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

OMG HAVOC!!























What a beautiful litter. Momma Raven looks great as well.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

"I shouldn't look...I shouldn't look..." OK, I looked!! Aaaaawwww! Just adorable! I wish I could have a Raven baby!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats! Gorgeous pups and mom looks fantastic and content


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris. cute over load!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Chris

Raven really looks like she loves being a momma!
Wow, look at all the little ones!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hadyn, Hera or Hexe are more than welcome to come visit the Paq Annnnnyyyyyy time they want.....for as longgggg as they would like. 

What an awesome looking litter Chris, Tim and Raven (well I suppose Dad had something to do with it too)!!


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> size:17pt]Hannah[/size]


I WANT HANNAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautiful























And I'll be taking Hoax off your hands, Chris, if you'd like


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh my those little babes!! I will take Hella or Hannah


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

They are not real! There should be a Hasbro, because those are stuffed toys.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoOMG HAVOC!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!!! But I have a thing for Havoc anyway!









What a cute -and large litter!!! They sure are beautiful Chris.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hadyn = MINE


----------

